# Rockport



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Fished this morning out of RP south of town. Ran all over without too much to show. Did some exploring as Iâ€™m still very new to the area. Ended up with 3 trout and a flattie. Plus a PB skipjack.... Caught tons of little trout and some small reds. Mostly on the east side. Little deeper water. Found a nice drop off on some shell and couldnâ€™t keep the lil guys off the hook. Went back over to west side from redfish hole to Estes with little luck there. Water was nice today.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to be on the water and caught a few to boot. Sounds like a pretty good day to me.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

The south shoreline of aransas bay around Paul's Mott has been producing some nice fish lately.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Skip jacks where in thick with the redfish for me last weekend. I would either catch a skip jack or a redfish. I must've gone through 15 redfish undersized to end up with 2 keepers. 
I fished the surf via Cedar Bayou (which was not running even with high tide) and brought in a 22" trout, that was my only keeper for the day on trouts.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Cardiac Cid said:


> The south shoreline of aransas bay around Paul's Mott has been producing some nice fish lately.


Thanks, haven't been that far north yet. Will be exploring some more on the next trip


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

barronj said:


> Skip jacks where in thick with the redfish for me last weekend. I would either catch a skip jack or a redfish. I must've gone through 15 redfish undersized to end up with 2 keepers.
> I fished the surf via Cedar Bayou (which was not running even with high tide) and brought in a 22" trout, that was my only keeper for the day on trouts.


This was the exact same results for me last weekend too. Only thing different is that I was in the Ransom area.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

how is the weather down there? was thinking about fishing sunday.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Deer30 said:


> how is the weather down there? was thinking about fishing sunday.


At the moment pretty fabulous. Maybe a bit too calm, but clear. That's good for about an hour. We've been having storms boil up on pretty short notice. Yesterday we got swamped by a storm that hit us from SSE. A little later it passed and looked clear from that direction, so I went out to see if I could find some fish. About 10 minutes after getting in the water, I realized that the dark sky to the NW wasn't the back side of the old storm - it was another storm moving toward me from almost the exact opposite direction. That one dropped really heavy rain - like fill ditches and flood streets rain.

It's great fishing weather, until a squall blows up on you.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> At the moment pretty fabulous. Maybe a bit too calm, but clear. That's good for about an hour. We've been having storms boil up on pretty short notice. Yesterday we got swamped by a storm that hit us from SSE. A little later it passed and looked clear from that direction, so I went out to see if I could find some fish. About 10 minutes after getting in the water, I realized that the dark sky to the NW wasn't the back side of the old storm - it was another storm moving toward me from almost the exact opposite direction. That one dropped really heavy rain - like fill ditches and flood streets rain.
> 
> It's great fishing weather, until a squall blows up on you.


yea I have that luck, the black cloud will follow me on the bay no matter where i'm at.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I fished last weekend and was dodging rain each morning. Tide was little higher than norm, considering the rain, to be expected. Once that stopped, water was flat, which for those parts is highly unfavorable. Probably crossed paths with Barron some time during the weekend. 

Back lakes and drains were much cooler than previous, so fish eluded us for the most part where we were catching quality reds previously. 

Caught lots of skips, and dinks. Son caught his pb, a 28" trout on a top water.Also caught several big slimers on a top water in 3' - 4' which I have never seen before. It was an interesting weekend. 

Wet a line and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

Where do you guys go when the squalls blow up? Are they small enough you can go to a different part of the bay or do you find a bridge to hide out under?


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

well, the weather sucked sunday! didn't even bother getting the boat in the water. it rained steadily from 4am-11am sunday morning.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

any reports? tides real high? water dirty?


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Deer30 said:


> well, the weather sucked sunday! didn't even bother getting the boat in the water. it rained steadily from 4am-11am sunday morning.


We went out last Sunday morning.... Saw one other boat all day. We did get rained on and lightening around was a little nerve racking. That Saturday was a cluster of boats and we didn't have a single keeper fish. Sunday was much improved.... caught a lot more fish and plenty to keep. Water was still really high but in good condition.


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

Deer30 said:


> any reports? tides real high? water dirty?


Tides are very high. Water clarity varies.


----------

